# 2005 Legislation



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

I see that some bills have been introduced for the upcoming session... quickly scanning through them i see one involves increasing the number of nonresident bow licensces and also selling former nd residents who are now nonresidents lifetime hunting/fishing licenses... here's the link: http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/59-2 ... index.html


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Here are the prefiled "Outdoor" Bills so far

http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/59-2 ... NL0100.pdf
http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/59-2 ... MO0100.pdf
http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/59-2 ... KQ0100.pdf
http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/59-2 ... MM0100.pdf
http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/59-2 ... MU0100.pdf
http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/59-2 ... RH0100.pdf
http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/59-2 ... SH0100.pdf
http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/59-2 ... LC0100.pdf
http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/59-2 ... SI0100.pdf
http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/59-2 ... AR0100.pdf
http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/59-2 ... SN0100.pdf
http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/59-2 ... SG0100.pdf

added
http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/59-2 ... SM0100.pdf

You will need adobe to read these, read them!!!!

Are you on the bench or in the game??

Bob


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

The deer proof hay yards and the taking out of the word "governor" and relacing with director or rule are a couple of interesting ones to watch.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Show time boys. Crank up the ETREE--get it warmed up.

Subject: Hearing Schedule for ND Game And Fish Dept
House Appropriations Committee Hearing.
Jan 6th 3:30 PM
HB 1018

Game and Fish Department

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Please send this email on to other members

House Natural Resources Committee

1/06
9:00 AM

Organization and orientation

9:30 AM
HB 1049

Fee for deer hunting by residents

HB 1058

Game and fish proclamations of the Governor

HB 1062

Eligibility to participate in the deerproof hay yard program

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/07
9:00 AM
HB 1100

Game and Fish Department records personal information from the public

HB 1101

Personal flotation devices for children on vessels

HB 1102

Destruction and disposition of depredating fur-bearing animals

Senate NRC.

1/06/04

9:00 AM

Organization and orientation

9:30 AM
SB 2040

Surface coal mining performance bond release notification

SB 2126

Membership of the Devils Lake Outlet Management Advisory

Committee

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/07
9:00 AM
SB 2115

Reserved water rights United States and Indian tribes


----------

